# Tahuamenon River



## bylawhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

Anyone ever float the Tahquamenon River from the Lower Falls to the Mouth? Is it doable? Canoe Liveries? Landings? Any Info greatly appreciated. 

Thanks Bylawhunter


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

If I rember the LTQ is so slow out towards the mouth you can drift up stream. I don't think you would have any problems doing it, but I would call the state park and ask them cause its been a while.


----------



## Longbowmark (Sep 27, 2009)

The water flow is very slow and runs through the state park. Lower falls unit to the river mouth unit. Lots of paddling involved to make any time. The fishing can be good I have heard reports of very nice yellow perch in the deeper sections. Lots of wildlife in the area and you will not run into many people. I would do it and plan on a shore lunch.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Google "newberry, mi canoeing". You'll get a list of liveries. The Woods Canoe & Kayak Rental has a good web site. They're located between Newberry and the upper falls. Can't comment on any of the liveries because my wife and I have our own canoe. Never canoed the Tahquamenon but like the previous posters noted, it is slow.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Great stretch.
Its big water for the most part. Like the other guys said,be prepared to paddle,especially the lower part.Bring your fish pole and lots of different lures-good numbers of smallish muskies!
Terrible blueberry picking down on the taqua trail,so dont even bother....


----------

